# brake line removal question



## denf221 (Feb 4, 2010)

I have a 64 lemans I just took off the brake line that runs from front to back, I actually cut it near the rear bolt. I am having difficulty removing that bolt because it rusty and pretty well rounded. I just tried using closed end wrench but it pretty much just travelled around bolt, any tips on removing these stubborn things, its been on there almost 50 years.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Try the usual remedies of soaking it for a good long time with penetrating lubricant. Sometimes careful applcation of heat (think propane torch) can help, but be very careful of where you're working. If memory serves, the fuel line runs right through there also.

Bear


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Vice gripes, and be carefull with the heat, those brake hoses like to explode when exposed to a torch!!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

After soaking, I like to tap on the head of the bolt with a hammer to shock the rust and help the bolt free up. Works pretty well a lot of times.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

If you have cut the line. I would pull the retaining clip and take the whole mess, rubber hose, brass fitting, out and use a bench vise to hold the brass fitting. Then work on the hard line fitting. I have a set of sockets from craftsman that are for removing stripped out bolt. The inside of the socket is a semi spiral that tappers down and it has sharp edges. When you unscrew it the spirals tighten down on the fitting and gets a good bit and will not slip off. Heat is good. Like GEETO, I like to use a hammer and shock the bolt a bit. If it really doesn't move soak the end in some diesel it eats rust very well.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If you can't get the line fitting to turn, you can remove the clip from the hose then unscrew the hose from the fitting instead of the fitting from the hose. If they are original hoses, cut them then unscrew as they should be replaced anyway.


----------

